# Interesting link.



## Anonymity82 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not a big plant guy, but this story was pretty cool. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46456116#.T0PZlIcgdS8


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 21, 2012)

"Gubin said the study has demonstrated that tissue can survive ice conservation for tens of thousands of years, opening the way to the possible resurrection of Ice Age mammals."

Well, I know where my body will be interred.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 21, 2012)

> "Gubin said the study has demonstrated that tissue can survive ice conservation for tens of thousands of years, opening the way to the possible resurrection of Ice Age mammals."
> 
> Well, I know where my body will be interred.


First plants... Then mammals... Then....... Jurassic Park!!!!  lol!!
Kidding asside, That is very cool! Thanks for the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 21, 2012)

If the plant is self fertile, they can start a new population from it, and the little it's modern day relative has changed still is enough to consider this plant now having 2 variations, the old extinct variation (now alive) and it's modern day variation. Man those seeds must be worth millions! Plus my 2 cents, if seeds were preserved under ice that like, what about seeds found in animal dung in that area, they should try to grow those as some seeds only sprout after passing through an animals digestive system, so next is trying to sprout seeds from ancient animal poop! What even more amazing, some seeds can be stored and be viable for years and sprout, others cannot be preserved more than a few months. I have grown plants and some seeds after a year or two die and will not sprout, so even more luck this plant literally had the equivalent of an infinite seed storage dormancy.


----------

